# Rayco Super RG50 Stump Cutter



## UFI (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a Rayco Super RG50 and I am in the process of doing my first oil change. The oil filter coming off of the machine is a Deutz 0117 4416.

My problem is the only dealer that offers this filter is about 50 miles away and i would like to get this done today.

Has anyone here ever changed one of these filters and knows of another brand and part number that i can use? Cross matching this filter is difficult because of the fact that it is a dealer specific item.

Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## gr8scott72 (Mar 1, 2010)

UFI said:


> I have a Rayco Super RG50 and I am in the process of doing my first oil change. The oil filter coming off of the machine is a Deutz 0117 4416.
> 
> My problem is the only dealer that offers this filter is about 50 miles away and i would like to get this done today.
> 
> ...



Is it a spin-on type filter? I have replaced all my filters on my Carlton 7015 with a 60 hp deutz with NAPA brand filters (made by WIX).

Just take the filter to NAPA. They can probably match it up for you.


----------



## UFI (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes, it is the spin on type. I did try calling napa and they were unable to cross match it. I'll prob just take the filter by there this evening and get them to match it. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Oly's Stump (Mar 2, 2010)

UFI said:


> I have a Rayco Super RG50 and I am in the process of doing my first oil change. The oil filter coming off of the machine is a Deutz 0117 4416.
> 
> My problem is the only dealer that offers this filter is about 50 miles away and i would like to get this done today.
> 
> ...



Its a German made motor...good luck! I tried once to get a non duetz filter with no avail. If u find one please post. Thanks!


----------



## Oly's Stump (Mar 2, 2010)

I once had a fuel line burst and I really had to look to replace that. Its metric and no one had that. Found a hrydralic hose manufacture that was able to help me.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Mar 2, 2010)

Oly's Stump said:


> Its a German made motor...good luck! I tried once to get a non duetz filter with no avail. If u find one please post. Thanks!



I have all NAPA filters on my Deutz. You can find them.


----------



## epicklein22 (Mar 2, 2010)

We get our filters for our RG50 with the deutz at Napa. They even have a Rayco book to cross reference. Pays to have a good auto store.


----------



## UFI (Mar 2, 2010)

epicklein22 said:


> We get our filters for our RG50 with the deutz at Napa. They even have a Rayco book to cross reference. Pays to have a good auto store.



Got a phone number for the napa you deal with? If they have a rayco book. I would love to give them a ring and get some numbers from them.


----------



## epicklein22 (Mar 2, 2010)

UFI said:


> Got a phone number for the napa you deal with? If they have a rayco book. I would love to give them a ring and get some numbers from them.



Give this a try: (330) 274-2212

or call another local napa that is pretty good: (440) 543-8124


----------



## bunkey23 (Mar 2, 2010)

i think these are car quest numbers oil-84085 fuel-86195 air inner-88294 air outer-88657. Had the same problem when i worked for rayco dealer.


----------



## bunkey23 (Mar 2, 2010)

These are car quest numbers oil-84085 fuel-86195 air inner-88294 air outer-88657. Had the same problem when i worked for rayco dealer. Napa should be able to cross ref. them


----------



## epicklein22 (Mar 2, 2010)

bunkey23 said:


> These are car quest numbers oil-84085 fuel-86195 air inner-88294 air outer-88657. Had the same problem when i worked for rayco dealer. Napa should be able to cross ref. them



Ya, some auto place should be able to cross reference them. They can't be all custom filters.


----------



## ArborquipSP (Mar 4, 2010)

If you have the original filter numbers from deutz you can put them in the napa filter lookup on this link. I tried the number you put in but with out the 0 deutz does not use the 0 in the front of there part #'s

http://www.napafilters.com/filterlookup/

You can put in any filter numbers ex: ford, chevy, john deere, other filter manufacturers ect.

Scott


----------



## UFI (Mar 5, 2010)

ArborquipSP said:


> If you have the original filter numbers from deutz you can put them in the napa filter lookup on this link. I tried the number you put in but with out the 0 deutz does not use the 0 in the front of there part #'s
> 
> http://www.napafilters.com/filterlookup/
> 
> ...



Great link bro. It'll come in handy. Many thanks!


----------



## ArborquipSP (Mar 5, 2010)

Your Welcome Here is another one it is from Donaldson The make almost all filters that are available and alot of times the are priced very good. You will have to find a dealer in your area. They also make mufflers and complete air filter assemblies.

https://dynamic.donaldson.com/webc/WebStore/search/cross_reference.html

Scott


----------

